# Another CODEC problem



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Error# C00D1199


Cannot play the file
Windows Media Player cannot play the file. This message may occur for the following reasons:


Doesn't play in OnePlayer or Div X either


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Help... Recommendations?


----------



## comaparadigm (Nov 29, 2003)

i would give you a link to get yourself some good codecs but im at school and they have alot of sites blocked

so try using a search engine and look for the Kazaa codecs (no spyware included)


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Tried it, but the exact Codec I need doesn't come up.

Is there a programme that you can recommend which provides all the Codecs I need (and not GSpot)


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

Do a search for "Nemo codec pack". Look for the nemo pack - it has a TON of codecs.

edit: or just try http://nimo.titanesk.com/modules/news/


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

um, i believe that the nimo codec pack has all the known codecs in existance. http://nimo.titanesk.com/modules/freecontent/index.php?id=1

It also comes with DivX player and The Playa.

Also, whats the extension of your file?


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Will try... But this bloody thing keeps coming up !
Error: 0xC00D1199:


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

RE: http://nimo.titanesk.com/modules/freecontent/index.php?id=1

which one should I use? The lite version? Version 8?


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

Start with the lite version. Too many codecs can be bad for your system.


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Will do... Will keep you posted.


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Again... Downloaded it, and played a file and this happens


Windows Media Player Version 9

Error : 0xC00D1199:


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

And when I use my DVD Rom to play them I can do it, but get no sound...


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

What version of Windows Media Player are you running?


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Version 9... 

All the updates are in place!


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

Does this happen on multiple files?

Also check out:

http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winxp/r1070592965


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Yep, multiple files, and its pissin me off no end.

Checked all sorts. Everything I can think of from registry, to virus (if one had gotten into some programme for example)


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Problem 1: My WindowsMediaPlayer is not located in Control Panel\Add Remove Programmes.

What do I do? It doesn't have an uninstall option either. (By the way I'm translating from Norwegian to English)


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Help...


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

Sorry, we are trying to look for an answer. There isn't much it appears on this issue. You wouldn't have an uninstall option because it doesn't exist - WMP is embeded into windows xp (thanks microsoft). If you don't have system restore turned on, you're pretty much crapped if something fudges up.


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Bollox....

So I'm stuck with a knackered Microsoft Media Player !!!


----------



## 5thandlast (Aug 23, 2003)

Any advice yet?


----------



## pioneerhomes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi, I have the same problem with the XVID movies too. I only have DIVX on my computer. can anyone help me please?


----------

